# Hello folks new member here



## FighterTwister (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello folks,

A little about me.

I'm new here and humbly enter the Forums for nice chats and knowledge sharing with a love and passion for martial arts since I was 12 years old.

How it started for me was that I met a Vietnamese kid back in primary school in Melbourne Australia western suburbs that privately taught me how to fight using their version of Kung-Fu taught by his father. We started jogging together on Saturday mornings and have fun learning and breaking roof tiles together. That is how I got hooked into martial arts, we parted ways after primary school got then beat-up a few times and started my journey from there on in taking further lessons looking for what worked best in real street fights. 

I'm a quite person in character but learned how to be aggressive when needed was bullied by others in my school years because we moved from home 3 times making new friends and losing some good ones that I still miss till today.  

Well we do grow up and things change in life so many times, I'm now 45 years old now married with kids.

I'm just a private practitioner of Kung-Fu, JKD - Wing Chun, Kick Boxing and Aki-Jitsu with some Boxing background and always learning new things from there on that I put into practice.

I no longer attend classes or gyms etc I have my own private home studio to train in.

Here is a pic........... 

http://i.imgur.com/7MZH23W.jpg

I am now in the process of teaching my son how to defend himself and learn about the arts and also help him with fitness. My son has to wear orthotics  due to his left foot collapsing to the inside caused by tight muscles and I am helping him with intense leg stretches and warm ups etc. 

So we are both having some fun there with all this, his only 11 years old.

Well that is all in a nutshell about me I hope to enjoy the Forum and share some good info with you guys and learn new stuff.

Cheers FighterTwister


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 2, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Brian King (Sep 2, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Looking forward to the conversations. 
Regards
Brian King


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 2, 2017)

Thx gents its a good Forum glad to be here.


----------



## Buka (Sep 2, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 2, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tames D (Sep 2, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 5, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks folks, lots of great info in threads and generally a good Website / Forum to visit!

All for the labor of love in Martial Arts where ever you're at in the journey!  

I need to find an Avatar and a nice Signature.

Any ideas something that sticks to character, I have no clue at the moment myself.

Suggestions welcomed?


----------



## Martial D (Sep 7, 2017)

How about this one?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 7, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 7, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> Thanks folks, lots of great info in threads and generally a good Website / Forum to visit!
> 
> All for the labor of love in Martial Arts where ever you're at in the journey!
> 
> ...






 lol

Edit: don't take it seriously it's a joke


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> View attachment 20980
> 
> lol
> 
> Edit: don't take it seriously it's a joke



Its not bad I can see it right there............

Avatar....................







Signature..................

All for the labor of love in Martial Arts where ever you're at in the journey! 

But will give it more thought


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard the boards!


----------

